# Yet another Pee Pad question



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello All
I have a question for the full time in door pee pad users.
Our little guy is 8 months old and for the past four months he has been doing a great job of finding his pad no matter what part of the house he is in. We have an issue with him hitting the pad on the second or third use (doing number 1) he seems to go to the edge of the pad and goes but we are not hitting the pad, we are hitting the blue edge and under the pad. We are tired of finding floors under the pad and if we try watch him go so we can “redirect” him he does not go. He has “stage” fright. We only give him a treat and a “good boy” only when he hits the mark. Any ideas on how to get him to utilize the pad multiple times and also does your little guy have an issue “going” while you are in the area.

As always, we appreciate any feed back/success stories anyone can provide
A&N


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, sometimes mine don't like me watching. If I'm in the room I sometimes turn around the other way and act busy and they'll go. Mine like a clean pad. If there are two large spots on it they pretty much want a new one. The area my pads are in will hold 4 pads .. two in front and two in back somewhat lapped over a little bit. They seem to always go on just one in the front though and I change that one at least twice a day. 

For me, if they are close to the pad I consider it a success... it's better than on the carpet or other totally wrong place. If they are near it but some gets on the floor, I still praise them since they are close and it's really easy to clean the linoleum in the laundry room where the pads are.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I actually use a tray with a bit of an edge that's bent upwards. (Kinda like a cookie sheet) Then I put the pee pee pad on top of the tray and tape it on the sides. This gives the pup an area that he knows he has to go in. It works for me. He always steps inside the tray and then circles around and pees. It's also easier for me to move it.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Are you kidding, I would be very happy if mine was going near the pad. He misses in another room quite often.

Personally, I would put some sort of plastic something under the pee pads. Actually, I wouldn't really mind wiping up the rest. It would be the same thing. Perhaps get bigger pee pads. I notice with number two, Max goes closer toward the edge. As long as it's not on the rug we would be ok.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Chulita does not like an audience while doing #2. Another reason I recently changed her pad to the bathroom. She use to do the edge thing with number 1 and some would get on my wood floors but not much. I just the adult size puppy pads and that seemed to do the trick


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I put my pads in the large size dog litter pans. They fit perfectly and if he misses, I only have to clean out the tray, not the floor. It also helped keep him from wandering when he did #2.


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

I believe we are using the larger pads and we have used a bracket also, but he seemed to again go half on the pad and half on the bracket. We recently tried something new we folded in the blue edge of the pad, so now if he hits any part of the pad it is on the white part and that stops some of the "run off" under the pad. We call him "the edge" (like from U2, his other two most fitting nick names are "The white shadow" and Wednesday, Wednesday because he is ALWAYS in the middle of what we are doing) for that reason, he loved the edges of the pad never the middle. I am going to make sure we have the largest size. We use "Pet Gold" brand and they seem to eliminate the urine odor better that other pads we have used in the past. We will try to put plastic under his pad to stop the floor from getting wet. Thanks
Any additional thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> Chulita does not like an audience while doing #2. Another reason I recently changed her pad to the bathroom. She use to do the edge thing with number 1 and some would get on my wood floors but not much. I just the adult size puppy pads and that seemed to do the trick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



White vinegar and water is supposed to be very good for wood floors plus killing the pee scent and bacteria.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I actually use a tray with a bit of an edge that's bent upwards. (Kinda like a cookie sheet) Then I put the pee pee pad on top of the tray and tape it on the sides. This gives the pup an area that he knows he has to go in. It works for me. He always steps inside the tray and then circles around and pees. It's also easier for me to move it.[/B]



Can you post a picture of it???



> I put my pads in the large size dog litter pans. They fit perfectly and if he misses, I only have to clean out the tray, not the floor. It also helped keep him from wandering when he did #2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you post a picture of this for me...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

when sprite and ellie were full time on wee wee pads....they didnt like using it more than twice. and after only using it only one time...after having gruffi...he would actually start folding them. LOL.

try setting two next to eachother...you'll see that he likes having a new wee wee pad.


----------

